# Help installing freeBSD 7.2 computer hangs



## golpemortal (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a system with motherboard P4s800d-x when try to install the 7.2 it freezed or hang and stop....
I looked on the net and it was a known issue with the 6.1 is it still a bug with the 7.2?


please help me solve this issue...


----------



## vivek (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you see any error message on screen?


----------



## golpemortal (Oct 20, 2009)

thats the thing... no error massages...but you can repeat the process by reboot with Cd installer


----------



## golpemortal (Oct 30, 2009)

"SOLVED" I installed Fedora 12 on this particular system and used my other system to install FreeBSD 7.2 (Sun Fire V40z ) and Installed flawless...
by the way I'm new to FreeBSD this was my first installed and to get my brain more information


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 30, 2009)

well, on the other system, you probably could have turned off ACPI in the bios or during the install and it should have helped.  I have the same board and it did the same thing.  There might be another setting in the BIOS i turned off but cant remember, it runs fine like a champ now.


----------



## golpemortal (Nov 1, 2009)

gentoobob said:
			
		

> well, on the other system, you probably could have turned off ACPI in the bios or during the install and it should have helped.  I have the same board and it did the same thing.  There might be another setting in the BIOS i turned off but cant remember, it runs fine like a champ now.



if could remember what you did i would be much appriciated as I still want to install freebsd on that system...

Please remember what you did and let me know...

thanks Golpe


----------

